# Cinnamon Lake



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has any information on cinnamon lake? I have a friend who has access to the lake but doesn't know much about it. What are the most common species to find there?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Mike


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fished it a few years back. Crappie, perch, and gills. Def have to know somebody, private and gated.


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

thank you! Anyone know of anywhere in the area to get bait?


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

FishDoc said:


> thank you! Anyone know of anywhere in the area to get bait?



I've been there many times. Do ok there . Small shop at the gate has some things. Take a drive to Chet and frans up on 58 for better selection.


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

exide9922 said:


> I've been there many times. Do ok there . Small shop at the gate has some things. Take a drive to Chet and frans up on 58 for better selection.


could you give a general area of the lake that is better than another? not looking for a secret spot just a general starting point.


----------



## buckeye0441 (Feb 20, 2015)

The small shop on 620 (by the gate) has closed.


----------

